# water bath or no water bath?



## socalchef00 (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a cheesecake issue.

I have been making cheesecakes on a regular basis just about everyweekend now for the last few months....(and then some before that too), sowhen the 9 month preggo wife asks, you do it!

Though when i talk to other cooks about it, they say I should be cooking my cheesecakes in a water bath.

I have never cooked them in a water bath, and they seem to come out almost perfect each and every time.

What effect does / would the water bath have on the cheesecake?


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

the whole effect of the water bath is to cook the cheesecake at an even temp thru-out the cooking time and to add mosture. no water bath will cause the middle to crack.

HowStuffWorks "What is a Water Bath?"


----------



## socalchef00 (Aug 21, 2009)

I figured as much, as we use water baths for other dishes.

Howevever, again, i dont have that issue either.

maybe one day i'll make one that way and compare the two.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Even in a water bath a cheesecake will crack if you overbake it. 
The cause of cracking is overbaking whether you use a water bath or not.


----------



## socalchef00 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thats what I tought. I have only resulted in one cake cracking and thats due to a 2 year old causing havoc at the house. lol


----------



## formulator (Aug 20, 2009)

The water keeps moisture in the oven and that keeps the top crust thinner and softer. It will not crack nearly as much. It is good to not put the cheese cake pan in water. Over it on a rack is good. Put a pan of water in the oven with the cake will do also. I have baked thousands of New York (Lindies) style cheesecakes using a medium heat with mositure


----------



## socalchef00 (Aug 21, 2009)

formulator;275449 said:


> Thanks, all try that next weekend with my next one.


----------

